# Pick A Pair.



## AFishTale (Apr 14, 2011)

Going to start conditioning a pair soon, so I just wanted some feedback as to which two I should spawn. First up are the males; they are both dragons, and their parents can be seen here-- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6fPxdqeDix8&feature=related

First Male (Maiconi)













Second (Mumford)






The females

Sibling Female 1


Sibling Female 2



Jocasta (Recovering from a soroity scuffle)


Blue n' red HM


First off, I know that none of these fish are perfect; very few are. I would simply like to know which of my fish would produce the most balanced and nice looking fish. On that note, although it would seem logical just to breed back to one of the sibling girls, part of me really wants to breed to one of the colored girls to satisfy my curiosity of the outcome...Anyway, if you could respond with what two fish you think I should pair, and what I might produce with them that would be fantastic.


----------



## Junglist (Feb 23, 2012)

I would go for Mumford and Sibling Female 2 the pattern colors are really nice and will produce a nice line. Maiconi & Jocasta would be nice too


----------



## AFishTale (Apr 14, 2011)

Junglist said:


> I would go for Mumford and Sibling Female 2 the pattern colors are really nice and will produce a nice line. Maiconi & Jocasta would be nice too


That could be interesting, thanks! Any other opinions?


----------



## Junglist (Feb 23, 2012)

Maiconi & Jacosta?

My daughter told me this one day when I was debating on which pair to do next, she say me thinking and told me "Hey daddy choosing a pair is like choosing what to wear for a hot date" lol and she's only 8. All I'm trying to say is be creative and have fun with it but make sure you know your bettas very well


----------



## AFishTale (Apr 14, 2011)

Junglist said:


> Maiconi & Jacosta?
> 
> My daughter told me this one day when I was debating on which pair to do next, she say me thinking and told me "Hey daddy choosing a pair is like choosing what to wear for a hot date" lol and she's only 8. All I'm trying to say is be creative and have fun with it but make sure you know your bettas very well


Aww, that's certainly anther way of looking at things. I kinda have an itch to pair Mumford and Jocasta. Wonder if Mustard Gas or Dragon would win out in the young..


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

first what kind of goal your setting on?  i think the blue/red female is good because she has a 180 caudal spread, but her colors are very dominant. so i would go with female sibling 1, with male 1 

*EDIT* go with jocasta, because from the looks of female sibling 1, i just noticed a scale deformation.


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

Can you find another male? The sibling female number 1 has scale deformities, and that is hereditary. So if you cross any of your dragons, chances are a good portion of them will have that trait, if not more deformites. I would say leave the dragons and start with your best female you have which is the multicolor, and find her a new male. 
Good luck !!


----------



## AFishTale (Apr 14, 2011)

Bettas Rule said:


> Can you find another male? The sibling female number 1 has scale deformities, and that is hereditary. So if you cross any of your dragons, chances are a good portion of them will have that trait, if not more deformites. I would say leave the dragons and start with your best female you have which is the multicolor, and find her a new male.
> Good luck !!


Well, the only LFS that sells decently bred bettas is now closed; and since this is my first shot at breeding, I really would just like to use who I have. I'm not going for show quality bettas right off the bat, maybe in the future though..

The other siblings of my dragons mostly seemed to have uniform scales, and though chances are I'll have some messy scaling, these fry will more than likey just be given away or sold locally. I really love the form on my red and blue girl, and if I paired her with one of the dragons would all the offspring be blue and red wash?


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

AFishTale said:


> Well, the only LFS that sells decently bred bettas is now closed; and since this is my first shot at breeding, I really would just like to use who I have. I'm not going for show quality bettas right off the bat, maybe in the future though..
> 
> The other siblings of my dragons mostly seemed to have uniform scales, and though chances are I'll have some messy scaling, these fry will more than likey just be given away or sold locally. I really love the form on my red and blue girl, and if I paired her with one of the dragons would all the offspring be blue and red wash?


I will leave you with this thought....if you sell your fish locally and you breed deformed fish, how can you guarantee that none of your fish will be bought, bred and sold again? Breeding means that you are responsible for your creations and the impact they have on the rest of their species. You are knowingly wanting to breed and sell deformed fish. Regardless if you sell them locally, their is a chance that someone like yourself will want to breed your deformed fish anyway. Is your want to breed more important than the integrity of the species? I don't mean to be rude, but neither of your males are quality. Especially since they have deformities in the line. 
Any male with a full spread would be better than the males you have.


----------



## AFishTale (Apr 14, 2011)

Bettas Rule said:


> I will leave you with this thought....if you sell your fish locally and you breed deformed fish, how can you guarantee that none of your fish will be bought, bred and sold again? Breeding means that you are responsible for your creations and the impact they have on the rest of their species. You are knowingly wanting to breed and sell deformed fish. Regardless if you sell them locally, their is a chance that someone like yourself will want to breed your deformed fish anyway. Is your want to breed more important than the integrity of the species? I don't mean to be rude, but neither of your males are quality. Especially since they have deformities in the line.
> Any male with a full spread would be better than the males you have.


Yeah, that's true. I'll just keep them as is and hope I come across something better for breeding later.


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

AFishTale said:


> Yeah, that's true. I'll just keep them as is and hope I come across something better for breeding later.


That's a very mature decision. :-D 
Where do you live? If you live in the US and can come up with shipping I will send you a male to breed with your female free of charge. He won't be a show fish but he will bring you good HM fry.


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

I'd breed Sibling Female 2 and Maiconi. As others have mentioned Sibling Female 1 has a scale deformity.


----------



## AFishTale (Apr 14, 2011)

Bettas Rule said:


> That's a very mature decision. :-D
> Where do you live? If you live in the US and can come up with shipping I will send you a male to breed with your female free of charge. He won't be a show fish but he will bring you good HM fry.


 
Wow, that would be amazing! I live in Plano, Tx. Could you give me a shipping quote? Chances are I'll be able to pay next week.

Thank you so much.


----------



## Junglist (Feb 23, 2012)

Bettas Rule said:


> That's a very mature decision. :-D
> Where do you live? If you live in the US and can come up with shipping I will send you a male to breed with your female free of charge. He won't be a show fish but he will bring you good HM fry.


Kudos to you Bettas Rule!


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

AFishTale said:


> Wow, that would be amazing! I live in Plano, Tx. Could you give me a shipping quote? Chances are I'll be able to pay next week.
> 
> Thank you so much.


Oh cool! A fellow Texan! I'll PM you the info on shipping .


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

Junglist said:


> Kudos to you Bettas Rule!


Anything to help a fellow betta lover with a heart for the species


----------



## indianabetta (May 3, 2012)

Bettas Rule YOU definitely RULE!


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

indianabetta said:


> Bettas Rule YOU definitely RULE!


lol Thank you


----------



## AFishTale (Apr 14, 2011)

indianabetta said:


> Bettas Rule YOU definitely RULE!


Agreed!


----------



## indianabetta (May 3, 2012)

Juglist: 
What do you meen by this:
*Your starting to be like Mr ThaiTy.... Watch it buddy!* 

I have seen his videos online, and always wandered what, and if, he spawned his bettas correctly, and if he was truly one of the top betta breeders as he claims.
*




*


----------



## Junglist (Feb 23, 2012)

indianabetta said:


> Juglist:
> What do you meen by this:
> *Your starting to be like Mr ThaiTy.... Watch it buddy!*
> 
> ...


Oh it's just a little quote I came up with meaning If you don't have respect for others, you only care about yourself. (greed)


----------



## indianabetta (May 3, 2012)

Ok I just read the post by MrV about Thaity guy, wowwy


----------

